# 20 gallon tank



## Phantom663 (Mar 11, 2016)

So, I am planning on getting a 20 gallon Tank, and I don't know what is too much or not, this is my plan
3 guppies, (they will breed)
5 glofish
3 mollies (same gender)
3 platys (same gender)
4 otocinclus 
2 female bettas
Is this too much? I can revise according to the comments


----------



## Phantom663 (Mar 11, 2016)

Do u think the female Betta will eat the guppy fry??


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Your tank will be way over stocked.


> 2 female bettas


This is a bad idea to have a successful sorority you need at least 5 females and the tank needs to be heavily planted.


> 5 glofish


What sort? 

Before you do anything what are your water parameters? The PH KH Gh, Contrary to popular opinion on this site this is important. Live bearers do better in hard water.


----------



## Phantom663 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am trying to find the smallest glofish and I will change it to 4 and take out the female Betta i already have one anyway 

3 guppies
3-4 smallest glofish 
3 mollies
3 platys
4 otocinclus

Is this good?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

GloFish is not a species. They're a colored version of either danio rerio or Tetra something. "The smallest one" could be anything. Oto needs a group of at least six, and needs to be drip-acclimated in the dark because they're just that fragile. As stated, livebearers are hard-water fish. Is that your water? Have you checked if otos are okay with that? 

I'll be blunt: it sounds like you're just randomly naming a bunch of fish you like without reading anything about them. We're here to help, but we're not google. Do your research first.

Edit: just googled. They have GloFish barbs now too. Not sure what kind of barbs.


----------



## gogo7 (Feb 9, 2016)

i'd forget about the mollies and guppies. they'll be spitting out so many babies that you'll lose the other species by crowding them out. they will also compete with each other for the same space. i assume your 'glofish' are dyed black tetras. the 'glo' comes from a dye that some poor sucker injects into the little fish. (if i remember correctly). an actinic light will help them glo if you're looking for a psychedelic affect. personally, i'd avoid manipulated animals. just on principle.
you can stock a 20 with lots of fish. the smaller the species, the better. stay away from anything that grows larger that 3", large fish look sad in small tanks. it's just about the amount of maintenance you wanna do and where each species wants to live. and the kind of substrate you use, the plants that'll grow in it and the kind of water you'll be using for topup/water changes. plus the base temp you wanna keep everything at, the amount of light it'll get, (ottos need algae, therefore you need to keep the light on a little longer than you would want to.) and the kind of light you're gonna use. actinic lights are used mostly in marine aquariums.
female bettas will eat small guppies, and other baby fishes.
your list is fine, minus the live bearers, i'd look for fish that will live in different areas of your little ecosystem and pack them in.


----------



## Phantom663 (Mar 11, 2016)

I did a ton of research and I didn't know about glofish as much as the other ones, since I already have a tank for guppies I will not do those or mollies, I also like to call the tetras glofish. 

5 glofish or tetras or whatever
3 platys
6 otos
U thinking could add one small angelfish???


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

First off, the size of the individual fish makes little difference. It's the species bioload we're interested in. So you want a GloFish Tetra *and* an Angel? Then you need more than five tetras so they would hopefully leave the Angel alone. In smaller school they're notorious for nipping others' fins. That said, your current stock list (plus an Angel) is already at 91% so I'm not sure how many more Tetras you can add before you go overboard. AqAdvisor also says that the Angel might eat the Otos. Speaking of AqAdvisor, they also give compatibility tips at the bottom so you might want to check them out.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> U thinking could add one small angelfish???


And what do you plan to do with it when it grows?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Angelfish need at lest 60 G of water when fully grown. No Angel.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

It's not perfect but you might trying using AQ advisor to help you select fish and the proper number and then double check here and on other sites. It will tell you if you have the proper stocking and whether the fish are compatible.

http://aqadvisor.com/

I use it as a starting point and then I do more research on each species by reading several website plus comments if they are shown on the site by people who have the fish. I also check out you tube videos on the species.


----------



## gogo7 (Feb 9, 2016)

no angel... sorry phantom. but you could definitely put a pair of kribensis cichlids in there. depending on your husbandry. what kind of plants have you got in there? and what sort of sand/gravel/rockwork etc have you got in there? filtration is a question as well.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

*Muppies*



gogo7 said:


> i'd forget about the mollies and guppies. they'll be spitting out so many babies that you'll lose the other species by crowding them out. they will also compete with each other for the same space.


Agree!

Also note: Mollies and Guppies can crossbreed and you will have MUPPIES.
Lots of them.

If you really want your fish to breed then you should set up an environment specifically for that rather than mixing them altogether. It definitely will be a non-stop fry feeding frenzy otherwise and that will not be pleasant to watch.

Good luck!


----------



## Phantom663 (Mar 11, 2016)

K won't add the angel, my friend has really pretty angels and she said there can be smaller types

6 glofish
3 platys
6otos

I think this is good THX!!!!


----------



## Phantom663 (Mar 11, 2016)

I want to breed puppies sounds cool


----------



## Phantom663 (Mar 11, 2016)

I meant muppies


----------

